# Recommend a work more strongly - an experiment in the TC project



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The Talk Classical Community's Favorite and Most Highly Recommend Works is a prioritized list of classical music (inclusively defined) recommendations put together by members of the Talk Classical discussion forum and the (now defunct) Amazon.com classical music discussion forum.

The idea of it is that the work(s) on the first tier are our highest recommendation(s), the work(s) on the second tier are our next highest recommendation(s), and so on.

With over 6500 works (so far) on 126 tiers (so far), it is a list that can be as helpful to an old veteran looking for a surprise as to a newbie just familiarizing herself with the canon.

Naturally, these recommendations do not claim to be _the_ official canon of art music or anything like an objective ranking of the greatness of each work. For better or worse, they represent the knowledge and tastes of the people who have helped build the list.

Perhaps you disagree with our choices. There are a variety of ways to recommend a work more strongly, as explained in the OP of the main thread of the project.

But this thread is an experiment with a fourth way to recommend works more strongly.

The basic idea is simple:

You just find a work that you think should be recommended more strongly (than it currently is) and post its title here along with its current tier and the date of your post, perhaps like this:



> Billone: Sgorgo Y., N., & Oo. -- Tier 101 -- March 22


When I see your post, I'll promote that work up one tier.

Then you wait at least three days and pick another work to promote. In your post, you need to include your previous promotions, perhaps like this:



> Billone: Sgorgo Y., N., & Oo. -- Tier 101 -- March 22
> Victoria: Vadam, et circuibo civitatem -- Tier 127 -- March 25


And I'll promote your new selection up one tier.

However, there is an exception to the "one work every three days" thing, and it is that you can promote two works every three days as long as one of them is from the 120th tier or lower. As you see, our imaginary voter has selected a work from the 127th tier, so she gets to choose one more work. Her post might look like this:



> Billone: Sgorgo Y., N., & Oo. -- Tier 101 -- March 22
> Victoria: Vadam, et circuibo civitatem -- Tier 127 -- March 25
> Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice -- Tier 47 -- March 25


That's very nice.

The format doesn't matter very much, as long as I can see the tier and the date as well as the work(s) you want to promote.

We'll run this experiment for thirty days, so you might get to promote as many as twenty works. Here are some limitations:


You cannot promote a work if it is the only one on its tier. 
You cannot promote any work more than once. (You can, however, promote a work that someone else has promoted.) 
In this 30-day period, you can only promote one work from any of the top ten tiers. I.e, if you promote a work from the tenth tier to the ninth tier, that's it, bud, no more promoting works on the top ten tiers for you, at least for this 30-day period. 
In the same way, in this 30-day period, you can promote no more than two works from the eleventh to twentieth tiers, no more than three works from the twenty-first to thirtieth tiers, and no more than four works from the thirty-first to fortieth tiers. Beyond that it's open season. 
You can list your future selections if you want -- you can even lay out your selections for the entire 30 days all at once -- but you have to include the dates because I'm not moving them until (at least) the day you would be eligible to vote. However, you cannot promote retroactively: if you miss some days, you just miss some days. It's a form of mortality and we have to make our peace with it. 

I hope that's clear. It's not complicated, really, but I suck at explaining things, so let me know if you have any questions.

As this is experimental, I reserve the right to cancel this at any time if it runs into some kind of problem that I cannot foresee. On the other hand, if it works well, we'll do it (or something similar) again next month, and so on.

Have fun, y'all. Happy listening.

Finally, though, please indulge me for a moment. I beg you to approach this list with an open mind with regard to your own tastes and knowledge. On any given tier, you will probably see a work or maybe several works that seem far too highly recommended to you, compared to your favorite works on that tier. Maybe you've never heard of them, maybe you've never heard nice things about them, maybe you've never liked them, whatever. Well, I hope you'll strongly consider giving them a listen, or another listen. Maybe look them up and see if they're respected for some reason that you don't already know about. In short, I wish that we would all use this as a way to learn more about a very wide variety of music from each other -- and come to enjoy it more profoundly.

Thank you!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Just to set a good example, I will lead off: 

March 22: 
-- Tier 101 -- Billone: Sgorgo Y., N., & Oo. 
-- Tier 123 -- Cerha: Percussion Concerto


----------



## Ravn (Jan 6, 2020)

March 22:
-- Tier 3 -- Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913] 
-- Tier 128 -- Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes? [2018]


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

March 22:
-- Tier 104 -- Penderecki: Symphony #6 "Chinese Poems" [2008-2017]
-- Tier 124 -- Moeran: Fantasy quartet for oboe, violin, viola and cello [1946]


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

March 22:

Tier 12: Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 [1888] 
Tier 120: Higdon: Blue Cathedral (2000)


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

March 22:

Tier 72: Lawes: Consort Setts for 5 & 6 Viols and Organ [c. 1630s]
Tier 125: Schoenberg: Serenade, op. 24 [1920-23]


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

March 22 :

Tier 21: Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57 [1940]
Tier 112: Schulhoff: String Quartet #1 [1924]


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

March 22:
-- Tier 91 -- Schumann: Heine Liederkreis, op. 24 [1840] 
-- Tier 120 -- Hummel: Piano Trio #1 in E flat, op. 12 [c. 1803]


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

March 22: 
Tier 99 | Rzewski - North American Ballads [1979]
Tier 42 | Barber - Piano Concerto Op. 38 [1960]


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It looks like not everybody understands the rules......


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

March 22
Van der Aa: Up-close, for cello solo, string ensemble, soundtrack & film [2010] -- Tier 129
Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici [1996-1998] -- Tier 123


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

March 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 "Pathétique" in B minor, op. 74 [1893] - Tier 9
Wölfl: Piano Sonata in C minor, op. 25 [1805] - Tier 123


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Am I correct in understanding that we essentially get 3 choices every 3 days to promote so long one of them is from tier 120 and beyond? And as long I don't choose more than 1 per month for tiers 1-10, 2 per month for 11-20 etc. Moreover beyond tier 40 there is no restriction within that 1 month period?

I'm afraid it is kind of complicated, but I am willing to play along.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

1. Two works every 3 days, as long as second work is 120t or below.

2. Maximum number of votes in each range: 1 vote in 1-10, 2 votes in 11-20, 3 votes in 21-30 ...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

pjang23 said:


> 1. Two works every 3 days, as long as second work is 120t or below.
> 
> 2. Maximum number of votes in each range: 1 vote in 1-10, 2 votes in 11-20, 3 votes in 21-30 ...


Man, I should've had you write the OP!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Here are the works promoted so far. The tier is where they were -- they'll all be one tier up from here.

Tier 3 -- Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913] 
Tier 9 -- Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 "Pathétique" in B minor, op. 74 [1893] 
Tier 12: Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 [1888]

Tier 72: Lawes: Consort Setts for 5 & 6 Viols and Organ [c. 1630s]
Tier 91 -- Schumann: Heine Liederkreis, op. 24 [1840] 
Tier 101 -- Billone: Sgorgo Y., N., & Oo. 
Tier 114 -- Penderecki: Symphony #6 "Chinese Poems" [2008-2017]

Tier 120 -- Hummel: Piano Trio #1 in E flat, op. 12 [c. 1803]
Tier 121: Higdon: Blue Cathedral (2000)
Tier 123 -- Cerha: Percussion Concerto
Tier 123 -- Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici [1996-1998] -- 
Tier 123 -- Wölfl: Piano Sonata in C minor, op. 25 [1805]

Tier 124 -- Moeran: Fantasy quartet for oboe, violin, viola and cello [1946]
Tier 125: Schoenberg: Serenade, op. 24 [1920-23]
Tier 128 -- Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes? [2018]
Tier 128 -- Van der Aa: Up-close, for cello solo, string ensemble, soundtrack & film [2010] --


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

HerbertNorman said:


> March 22 :
> 
> Tier 21: Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57 [1940]
> Tier 112: Schulhoff: String Quartet #1 [1924]





fbjim said:


> March 22:
> Tier 99 | Rzewski - North American Ballads [1979]
> Tier 42 | Barber - Piano Concerto Op. 38 [1960]


I can't use these votes yet. One of the works on each has to be 120th tier or lower.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Continuing to set a good example, I will show my next vote:

March 22: 
101st tier -- Billone: Sgorgo Y., N., & Oo. 
123rd tier -- Cerha: Percussion Concerto

March 25: 
91st tier -- Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis 
122nd tier -- Grisey: Le Temps et l'écume

As shown here, *I need you to include the works you promoted previously because I don't have time to keep track of everyone's votes! *

(These works will not actually be promoted until at least March 25, Korea time. After that time, it's a matter of when I get around to it!)


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Thinking a bit ahead:

May 22:
Tier 121: Higdon: Blue Cathedral (2000) - [I initially mistakenly said this was in Tier 120]
Tier 12: Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 [1888]

May 25:
Tier 127: Clyne: Dance (Cello Concerto) [2019]
Tier 8 (taking into account Advokat's promotion): Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 "Pathétique" in B minor, op. 74 [1893]


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

How about this then?

March 22:

Tier 21: Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57 [1940]
Tier 125: Hindemith: String Quartet #5 [1923]

March 25:

Tier 112: Schulhoff: String Quartet #1 [1924]
Tier 121: Schoeck: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 37 [1923]


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

March 22:
72nd tier -- Lawes: Consort Setts for 5 & 6 Viols and Organ [c. 1630s]
125th tier -- Schoenberg: Serenade, op. 24 [1920-23]

March 25:
36th tier -- Schubert: Schwanengesang, D. 957 [1828]
129th tier -- Krenek: String Quartet #5, op. 65 [1930]


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

March 22:
-- Tier 91 -- Schumann: Heine Liederkreis, op. 24 [1840]
-- Tier 120 -- Hummel: Piano Trio #1 in E flat, op. 12 [c. 1803]

March 25:
-- Tier 109 -- Scriabin: Fantasie in B minor, op. 28 [1900] 
-- Tier 123 -- Dohnányi: Concert Études (6), op. 28 [1916]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'll move these works up now:

Tier 8: Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 "Pathétique" in B minor, op. 74 [1893]
36th tier -- Schubert: Schwanengesang, D. 957 [1828]
91st tier -- Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis 
-- Tier 109 -- Scriabin: Fantasie in B minor, op. 28 [1900] 
Tier 112: Schulhoff: String Quartet #1 [1924]

Tier 121: Schoeck: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 37 [1923]
122nd tier -- Grisey: Le Temps et l'écume
-- Tier 123 -- Dohnányi: Concert Études (6), op. 28 [1916]
Tier 127: Clyne: Dance (Cello Concerto) [2019]
129th tier -- Krenek: String Quartet #5, op. 65 [1930]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

March 22: 
101st tier -- Billone: Sgorgo Y., N., & Oo. 
123rd tier -- Cerha: Percussion Concerto

March 25: 
91st tier -- Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis 
122nd tier -- Grisey: Le Temps et l'écume

March 28: 
78th tier -- Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum [15th cent.] 
125th tier -- Browne: Salve Regina (from the Eton Choirbook) [15th century]


----------



## Ravn (Jan 6, 2020)

March 22:
-- Tier 3 -- Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]
-- Tier 128 -- Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes? [2018]

March 25: 
16th tier -- Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor [1896] 
122nd tier -- Penderecki: Symphony #8 "Lieder der Vergänglichkeit" [2004-2005]


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

March 22
Van der Aa: Up-close, for cello solo, string ensemble, soundtrack & film [2010] -- Tier 129
Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici [1996-1998] -- Tier 123

March 25
Boulez: Dérive 2 [1988; rev. 2009] -- Tier 61
Ginastera: Popol Vuh: The Creation of the Mayan World, op. 44 [1983] -- Tier 125


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

March 25
18th Tier -- Mozart: Sinfonia concertante in E-flat, K. 364/320d [1779] 
125th Tier -- Byrd: Quomodo cantabimus [1584]


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

March 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 "Pathétique" in B minor, op. 74 [1893] - Tier 9
Wölfl: Piano Sonata in C minor, op. 25 [1805] - Tier 123

March 25
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 [1909] - Tier 12
Taneyev: At the Reading of a Psalm, op. 36 [1915] - Tier 125


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'll move these up now too:

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 [1909] - Tier 12
16th tier -- Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor [1896] 
18th Tier -- Mozart: Sinfonia concertante in E-flat, K. 364/320d [1779] 
Boulez: Dérive 2 [1988; rev. 2009] -- Tier 61

122nd tier -- Penderecki: Symphony #8 "Lieder der Vergänglichkeit" [2004-2005]
125th Tier -- Byrd: Quomodo cantabimus [1584]
Ginastera: Popol Vuh: The Creation of the Mayan World, op. 44 [1983] -- Tier 125
Taneyev: At the Reading of a Psalm, op. 36 [1915] - Tier 125


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Late to this, but here goes:

March 26:
Tier 109 - Wolfe: Steel Hammer [2009]
Tier 121 - Busoni: Sarabande and Cortège (Two Studies for Doktor Faust), op. 51 [1919]


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

March 22:
-- Tier 91 -- Schumann: Heine Liederkreis, op. 24 [1840] 
-- Tier 120 -- Hummel: Piano Trio #1 in E flat, op. 12 [c. 1803]

March 25:
-- Tier 109 -- Scriabin: Fantasie in B minor, op. 28 [1900] 
-- Tier 123 -- Dohnányi: Concert Études (6), op. 28 [1916]

March 28:
-- Tier 91 -- Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25, including "Widmung" [1840]
-- Tier 121 -- Martinů: Piano Concerto #4 "Incantation", H. 358 [1956]


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

May 22:
Tier 121: Higdon: Blue Cathedral (2000)
Tier 12: Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 [1888]

May 25:
Tier 127: Clyne: Dance (Cello Concerto) [2019]
Tier 8 (taking into account Advokat's promotion): Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 "Pathétique" in B minor, op. 74 [1893]

March 28
Tier 12: Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35 [1878]
Tier 124: Lalo: Fantaisie Norvegienne [1878]

March 31
Tier 21: Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez [1939]
Tier 125: Borodin: Petite Suite

April 3
Tier 25: Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21 [1874]
Tier 121: Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" [1934]

April 6:
Tier 31:  Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams" [1866] - _[Tchaikovsky's first symphony belongs in the top 10 tiers IMHO]_
Tier 121: Balakirev: Grande Fantaisie on Russian Folksongs [1852]

April 9:
Tier 26: Shostakovich: Symphony #9 in E-flat, op. 70 [1945]
Tier 120: Dvořák: Hussite Overture, op. 67 [1883] 


I think I initially accidentally tried to promote 4 works between tiers 20-30 (I think the rules allow 3). I just corrected that.


----------



## CLO (11 mo ago)

March 27:
Tier 5: Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]
Tier 6: Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492 [1786]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

CLO said:


> March 27:
> Tier 5: Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]
> Tier 6: Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492 [1786]


Sorry, man. One of your choices has to be from the 120th tier or lower.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

March 25
18th Tier -- Mozart: Sinfonia concertante in E-flat, K. 364/320d [1779]
125th Tier -- Byrd: Quomodo cantabimus [1584]

March 28
125th Tier -- Josquin: O virgo Prudentissima [1520]
125th Tier -- Gombert: Regina Coeli for 12 voices [1535]


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

March 22:
72nd tier -- Lawes: Consort Setts for 5 & 6 Viols and Organ [c. 1630s]
125th tier -- Schoenberg: Serenade, op. 24 [1920-23]

March 25:
36th tier -- Schubert: Schwanengesang, D. 957 [1828]
129th tier -- Krenek: String Quartet #5, op. 65 [1930]

March 28:
28th tier -- Brahms: Klavierstücke (Piano Pieces, 6), op. 118 [1893] 
127th tier -- Wellesz: Prosperos Beschwörungen, op. 53 [1934-6]


----------



## CLO (11 mo ago)

science said:


> Sorry, man. One of your choices has to be from the 120th tier or lower.


March 27:
Tier 5: Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]
Tier 120: Pfitzner: Palestrina [1917]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I moved these up already:

Tier 109 - Wolfe: Steel Hammer [2009]
Tier 121 - Busoni: Sarabande and Cortège (Two Studies for Doktor Faust), op. 51 [1919]

And now I'll move these up:

Tier 5: Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]
Tier 12: Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35 [1878]
28th tier -- Brahms: Klavierstücke (Piano Pieces, 6), op. 118 [1893] 
78th tier -- Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum [15th cent.] 
Tier 91 -- Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25, including "Widmung" [1840]

Tier 120: Pfitzner: Palestrina [1917]
Tier 121 -- Martinů: Piano Concerto #4 "Incantation", H. 358 [1956]
Tier 124: Lalo: Fantaisie Norvegienne [1878]
125th tier -- Browne: Salve Regina (from the Eton Choirbook) [15th century]
125th Tier -- Josquin: O virgo Prudentissima [1520]
125th Tier -- Gombert: Regina Coeli for 12 voices [1535]
127th tier -- Wellesz: Prosperos Beschwörungen, op. 53 [1934-6]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

March 22: 
101st tier -- Billone: Sgorgo Y., N., & Oo. 
123rd tier -- Cerha: Percussion Concerto

March 25: 
91st tier -- Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis 
122nd tier -- Grisey: Le Temps et l'écume

March 28: 
78th tier -- Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum [15th cent.] 
125th tier -- Browne: Salve Regina (from the Eton Choirbook) [15th century]

March 31: 
64th tier -- Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus, op. 13 
125th tier -- Rodrigo: Concierto Serenata


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

March 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 "Pathétique" in B minor, op. 74 [1893] - Tier 9
Wölfl: Piano Sonata in C minor, op. 25 [1805] - Tier 123

March 25
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 [1909] - Tier 12
Taneyev: At the Reading of a Psalm, op. 36 [1915] - Tier 125

March 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 [1901] - Tier 12
Tchaikovsky: Iolanta [1891] - Tier 125



​


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

March 28:
90th tier -- Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 [1807]
123rd tier -- Orff: Catulli Carmina (Songs of Catullus) [1943]


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

March 22:
-- Tier 91 -- Schumann: Heine Liederkreis, op. 24 [1840] 
-- Tier 120 -- Hummel: Piano Trio #1 in E flat, op. 12 [c. 1803]

March 25:
-- Tier 109 -- Scriabin: Fantasie in B minor, op. 28 [1900] 
-- Tier 123 -- Dohnányi: Concert Études (6), op. 28 [1916]

March 28:
-- Tier 91 -- Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25, including "Widmung" [1840]
-- Tier 121 -- Martinů: Piano Concerto #4 "Incantation", H. 358 [1956]

March 31:
-- Tier 109 -- Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes for flute, harp, cello, and string orchestra, op. 47a [1991]
-- Tier 123 -- Bloch: Paysages, including "Tongataboo" [1923]

April 3:
-- Tier 52 -- Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140 [1917]
-- Tier 122 -- Strauss, R.: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 [1918]


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

March 22
Van der Aa: Up-close, for cello solo, string ensemble, soundtrack & film [2010] -- Tier 129
Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici [1996-1998] -- Tier 123

March 25
Boulez: Dérive 2 [1988; rev. 2009] -- Tier 61
Ginastera: Popol Vuh: The Creation of the Mayan World, op. 44 [1983] -- Tier 125

March 29
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #2 [1980] -- Tier 122
Saariaho: L'Amour de loin [2000] -- Tier 59


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

A bit more common composers being launched up from the bottom now. Should've foreseen this.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

March 22:
72nd tier -- Lawes: Consort Setts for 5 & 6 Viols and Organ [c. 1630s]
125th tier -- Schoenberg: Serenade, op. 24 [1920-23]

March 25:
36th tier -- Schubert: Schwanengesang, D. 957 [1828]
129th tier -- Krenek: String Quartet #5, op. 65 [1930]

March 28:
28th tier -- Brahms: Klavierstücke (Piano Pieces, 6), op. 118 [1893]
127th tier -- Wellesz: Prosperos Beschwörungen, op. 53 [1934-6]

March 31:
96th tier -- Schumann: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 63 [1847]
127th tier -- Sørensen: The Echoing Garden [1990/92]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'll move these up now:

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 [1901] - Tier 11
Saariaho: L'Amour de loin [2000] -- Tier 59
90th tier -- Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 [1807]

Ferneyhough: String Quartet #2 [1980] -- Tier 122
123rd tier -- Orff: Catulli Carmina (Songs of Catullus) [1943]
Tchaikovsky: Iolanta [1891] - Tier 125


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

March 22: 
101st tier -- Billone: Sgorgo Y., N., & Oo. 
123rd tier -- Cerha: Percussion Concerto

March 25: 
91st tier -- Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis 
122nd tier -- Grisey: Le Temps et l'écume

March 28: 
78th tier -- Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum [15th cent.] 
125th tier -- Browne: Salve Regina (from the Eton Choirbook) [15th century]

March 31: 
64th tier -- Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus, op. 13 
125th tier -- Rodrigo: Concierto Serenata

April 3: 
45th tier -- Kodály: Háry János, op. 15 
121st tier -- Hasse: Siroe, re di Persia


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Ethereality said:


> A bit more common composers being launched up from the bottom now. Should've foreseen this.


Bro, only the people who vote get a voice.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

March 25
18th Tier -- Mozart: Sinfonia concertante in E-flat, K. 364/320d [1779]
125th Tier -- Byrd: Quomodo cantabimus [1584]

March 28
125th Tier -- Josquin: O virgo Prudentissima [1520]
125th Tier -- Gombert: Regina Coeli for 12 voices [1535]

March 31
125th Tier -- Byrd: Tristitia et Anxietas [1589]
125th Tier -- Bach: Cantata #6 Bleib bei uns, denn es will Abend werden [1725]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I suppose I could move these up now:

Tier 21: Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez [1939]
64th tier -- Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus, op. 13 
96th tier -- Schumann: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 63 [1847]

-- Tier 109 -- Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes for flute, harp, cello, and string orchestra, op. 47a [1991]

-- Tier 123 -- Bloch: Paysages, including "Tongataboo" [1923]

125th Tier -- Bach: Cantata #6 Bleib bei uns, denn es will Abend werden [1725]
Tier 125: Borodin: Petite Suite
125th Tier -- Byrd: Tristitia et Anxietas [1589]
125th tier -- Rodrigo: Concierto Serenata

127th tier -- Sørensen: The Echoing Garden [1990/92]


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

March 28:
90th tier -- Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 [1807]
123rd tier -- Orff: Catulli Carmina (Songs of Catullus) [1943]

March 31:
20th tier -- Wagner: Parsifal [1882]
127th tier -- Vivaldi: Tito Manlio [1719]


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

March 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 "Pathétique" in B minor, op. 74 [1893] - Tier 9
Wölfl: Piano Sonata in C minor, op. 25 [1805] - Tier 123

March 25
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 [1909] - Tier 12
Taneyev: At the Reading of a Psalm, op. 36 [1915] - Tier 125

March 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 [1901] - Tier 12
Tchaikovsky: Iolanta [1891] - Tier 125

March 31
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, op. 43 [1934] - Tier 22
Artyomov: Requiem to the Martyrs of Longsuffering Russia [1988] - Tier 124


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

March 25
18th Tier -- Mozart: Sinfonia concertante in E-flat, K. 364/320d [1779]
125th Tier -- Byrd: Quomodo cantabimus [1584]

March 28
125th Tier -- Josquin: O virgo Prudentissima [1520]
125th Tier -- Gombert: Regina Coeli for 12 voices [1535]

March 31
125th Tier -- Byrd: Tristitia et Anxietas [1589]
125th Tier -- Bach: Cantata #6 Bleib bei uns, denn es will Abend werden [1725]

April 3
125th Tier -- Palestrina: Missa Ecce ego Johannes [1586]
127th Tier -- Lassus: In monte Oliveti [1568]


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

March 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 "Pathétique" in B minor, op. 74 [1893] - Tier 9
Wölfl: Piano Sonata in C minor, op. 25 [1805] - Tier 123

March 25
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 [1909] - Tier 12
Taneyev: At the Reading of a Psalm, op. 36 [1915] - Tier 125

March 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 [1901] - Tier 12
Tchaikovsky: Iolanta [1891] - Tier 125

March 31
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, op. 43 [1934] - Tier 22
Artyomov: Requiem to the Martyrs of Longsuffering Russia [1988] - Tier 124

April 3
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua [c. 1515] - Tier 22
Spohr: Symphony #6 in G, op. 116 "Historical" [1839] - Tier 122


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

March 28:
90th tier -- Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 [1807]
123rd tier -- Orff: Catulli Carmina (Songs of Catullus) [1943]

March 31:
20th tier -- Wagner: Parsifal [1882]
127th tier -- Vivaldi: Tito Manlio [1719]

April 3:
16th tier -- Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123 [1823] 
125th tier -- Wagner: Das Liebesverbot (The Ban on Love) [1836]


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

March 22:
72nd tier -- Lawes: Consort Setts for 5 & 6 Viols and Organ [c. 1630s]
125th tier -- Schoenberg: Serenade, op. 24 [1920-23]

March 25:
36th tier -- Schubert: Schwanengesang, D. 957 [1828]
129th tier -- Krenek: String Quartet #5, op. 65 [1930]

March 28:
28th tier -- Brahms: Klavierstücke (Piano Pieces, 6), op. 118 [1893]
127th tier -- Wellesz: Prosperos Beschwörungen, op. 53 [1934-6]

March 31:
96th tier -- Schumann: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 63 [1847]
127th tier -- Sørensen: The Echoing Garden [1990/92]

April 3:
15th tier -- Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81 [1887]
125th tier -- Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones, Book I [1603]


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

March 22
Van der Aa: Up-close, for cello solo, string ensemble, soundtrack & film [2010] -- Tier 129
Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici [1996-1998] -- Tier 123

March 25
Boulez: Dérive 2 [1988; rev. 2009] -- Tier 61
Ginastera: Popol Vuh: The Creation of the Mayan World, op. 44 [1983] -- Tier 125

March 29
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #2 [1980] -- Tier 122
Saariaho: L'Amour de loin [2000] -- Tier 59

April 3
Boulez: Éclat/Multiples [1970] -- Tier 114
Rihm: String Quartet #3 "Im Innersten" (Into the Innermost Core) [1976] -- Tier 125


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

March 22: 
101st tier -- Billone: Sgorgo Y., N., & Oo. 
123rd tier -- Cerha: Percussion Concerto

March 25: 
91st tier -- Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis 
122nd tier -- Grisey: Le Temps et l'écume

March 28: 
78th tier -- Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum [15th cent.] 
125th tier -- Browne: Salve Regina (from the Eton Choirbook) [15th century]

March 31: 
64th tier -- Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus, op. 13 
125th tier -- Rodrigo: Concierto Serenata

April 3: 
45th tier -- Kodály: Háry János, op. 15 
121st tier -- Hasse: Siroe, re di Persia

April 6: 
85 tier -- Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 
125th tier -- Palestrina: Missa Ecce ego Johannes [1586]


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

March 25
18th Tier -- Mozart: Sinfonia concertante in E-flat, K. 364/320d [1779]
125th Tier -- Byrd: Quomodo cantabimus [1584]

March 28
125th Tier -- Josquin: O virgo Prudentissima [1520]
125th Tier -- Gombert: Regina Coeli for 12 voices [1535]

March 31
125th Tier -- Byrd: Tristitia et Anxietas [1589]
125th Tier -- Bach: Cantata #6 Bleib bei uns, denn es will Abend werden [1725]

April 3
125th Tier -- Palestrina: Missa Ecce ego Johannes [1586]
127th Tier -- Lassus: In monte Oliveti [1568]

April 6
123rd Tier -- Victoria: Missa Laetatus sum [1600]
122nd Tier -- Kerll: Missa in fletu solatium obsidionis Viennensis [1689]


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

March 22:
-- Tier 91 -- Schumann: Heine Liederkreis, op. 24 [1840]
-- Tier 120 -- Hummel: Piano Trio #1 in E flat, op. 12 [c. 1803]

March 25:
-- Tier 109 -- Scriabin: Fantasie in B minor, op. 28 [1900]
-- Tier 123 -- Dohnányi: Concert Études (6), op. 28 [1916]

March 28:
-- Tier 91 -- Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25, including "Widmung" [1840]
-- Tier 121 -- Martinů: Piano Concerto #4 "Incantation", H. 358 [1956]

March 31:
-- Tier 109 -- Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes for flute, harp, cello, and string orchestra, op. 47a [1991]
-- Tier 123 -- Bloch: Paysages, including "Tongataboo" [1923]

April 3:
-- Tier 52 -- Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140 [1917]
-- Tier 122 -- Strauss, R.: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 [1918]

April 6:
-- Tier 83 -- Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, op. 61, including "La lune blanche nuit dans les bois" [1894]
-- Tier 129 -- Willan: Passacaglia and Fugue #2 in E minor [1959]


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

science said:


> Bro, only the people who vote get a voice.


I was just making conversation. People voting here are less likely to listen to same tier works, so may vote more popular composers up due to their familiarity with the work. Nothing right or wrong in overall, end result.


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

March 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 "Pathétique" in B minor, op. 74 [1893] - Tier 9
Wölfl: Piano Sonata in C minor, op. 25 [1805] - Tier 123

March 25
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 [1909] - Tier 12
Taneyev: At the Reading of a Psalm, op. 36 [1915] - Tier 125

March 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 [1901] - Tier 12
Tchaikovsky: Iolanta [1891] - Tier 125

March 31
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, op. 43 [1934] - Tier 22
Artyomov: Requiem to the Martyrs of Longsuffering Russia [1988] - Tier 124

April 3
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua [c. 1515] - Tier 22
Spohr: Symphony #6 in G, op. 116 "Historical" [1839] - Tier 122

April 6 
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21 [1874] - Tier 25
Arauxo: Facultad Organica [1626] - Tier 122


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

March 22:
72nd tier -- Lawes: Consort Setts for 5 & 6 Viols and Organ [c. 1630s]
125th tier -- Schoenberg: Serenade, op. 24 [1920-23]

March 25:
36th tier -- Schubert: Schwanengesang, D. 957 [1828]
129th tier -- Krenek: String Quartet #5, op. 65 [1930]

March 28:
28th tier -- Brahms: Klavierstücke (Piano Pieces, 6), op. 118 [1893]
127th tier -- Wellesz: Prosperos Beschwörungen, op. 53 [1934-6]

March 31:
96th tier -- Schumann: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 63 [1847]
127th tier -- Sørensen: The Echoing Garden [1990/92]

April 3:
15th tier -- Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81 [1887]
125th tier -- Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones, Book I [1603]

April 6:
43rd tier -- Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, op. 121 [1924]
125th tier -- Milhaud: La Cheminée du Roi René, op. 205 [1939]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Ethereality said:


> I was just making conversation. People voting here are less likely to listen to same tier works, so may vote more popular composers up due to their familiarity with the work. Nothing right or wrong in overall, end result.


However, if you actually wanted to promote a few less famous composers, you could do so, and that would be welcome.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'll move these up now:

15th tier -- Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81 [1887]
Tier 22 -- Josquin: Missa Pange lingua [c. 1515] - 
Tier 25: Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21 [1874]
45th tier -- Kodály: Háry János, op. 15 
Tier 52 -- Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140 [1917]

Tier 114 -- Boulez: Éclat/Multiples [1970] 
Tier 121: Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" [1934]
121st tier -- Hasse: Siroe, re di Persia
Tier 122 -- Strauss, R.: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 [1918]
Tier 123 -- Spohr: Symphony #6 in G, op. 116 "Historical" [1839] -

125th tier -- Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones, Book I [1603]
125th Tier -- Palestrina: Missa Ecce ego Johannes [1586]
125th Tier -- Rihm: String Quartet #3 "Im Innersten" (Into the Innermost Core) [1976]
127th Tier -- Lassus: In monte Oliveti [1568]


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

science said:


> I'll move these up now:
> 
> 15th tier -- Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81 [1887]
> Tier 22 -- Josquin: Missa Pange lingua [c. 1515] -
> ...


Sorry, am I wrong or you have missed my March 31 promotion?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

advokat said:


> Sorry, am I wrong or you have missed my March 31 promotion?


No, you're right! I missed it. I'll get on that....


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

March 28:
90th tier -- Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 [1807]
123rd tier -- Orff: Catulli Carmina (Songs of Catullus) [1943]

March 31:
20th tier -- Wagner: Parsifal [1882]
127th tier -- Vivaldi: Tito Manlio [1719]

April 3:
16th tier -- Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123 [1823]
125th tier -- Wagner: Das Liebesverbot (The Ban on Love) [1836]

April 6:
21st tier -- Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120 [1823]
123rd tier -- Fibich: Symphony #3 in E minor, op. 53 [1898]


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

advokat said:


> Sorry, am I wrong or you have missed my March 31 promotion?


Same with me it seems.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Xisten267 said:


> Same with me it seems.


Thanks for letting me know. I've done it now.


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

March 22
Van der Aa: Up-close, for cello solo, string ensemble, soundtrack & film [2010] -- Tier 129
Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici [1996-1998] -- Tier 123

March 25
Boulez: Dérive 2 [1988; rev. 2009] -- Tier 61
Ginastera: Popol Vuh: The Creation of the Mayan World, op. 44 [1983] -- Tier 125

March 29
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #2 [1980] -- Tier 122
Saariaho: L'Amour de loin [2000] -- Tier 59

April 3
Boulez: Éclat/Multiples [1970] -- Tier 114
Rihm: String Quartet #3 "Im Innersten" (Into the Innermost Core) [1976] -- Tier 125

April 6
Stockhausen: Kontakte [1958-60] -- Tier 66
Grisey: L'Icône paradoxale [1992-1994] -- Tier 129


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

March 25
18th Tier -- Mozart: Sinfonia concertante in E-flat, K. 364/320d [1779]
125th Tier -- Byrd: Quomodo cantabimus [1584]

March 28
125th Tier -- Josquin: O virgo Prudentissima [1520]
125th Tier -- Gombert: Regina Coeli for 12 voices [1535]

March 31
125th Tier -- Byrd: Tristitia et Anxietas [1589]
125th Tier -- Bach: Cantata #6 Bleib bei uns, denn es will Abend werden [1725]

April 3
125th Tier -- Palestrina: Missa Ecce ego Johannes [1586]
127th Tier -- Lassus: In monte Oliveti [1568]

April 6
123rd Tier -- Victoria: Missa Laetatus sum [1600]
122nd Tier -- Kerll: Missa in fletu solatium obsidionis Viennensis [1689]

April 9
127th Tier -- Tallis: Suscipe quaeso Domine [1575]
127th Tier -- Biber: Sonatae violino solo [1681]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

March 22: 
101st tier -- Billone: Sgorgo Y., N., & Oo. 
123rd tier -- Cerha: Percussion Concerto

March 25: 
91st tier -- Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis 
122nd tier -- Grisey: Le Temps et l'écume

March 28: 
78th tier -- Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum [15th cent.] 
125th tier -- Browne: Salve Regina (from the Eton Choirbook) [15th century]

March 31: 
64th tier -- Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus, op. 13 
125th tier -- Rodrigo: Concierto Serenata

April 3: 
45th tier -- Kodály: Háry János, op. 15 
121st tier -- Hasse: Siroe, re di Persia

April 6: 
85 tier -- Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 
125th tier -- Palestrina: Missa Ecce ego Johannes [1586]

April 9: 
72nd tier -- Rzewski: Coming Together 
128th tier -- Vali: Segâh


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

March 22:
-- Tier 91 -- Schumann: Heine Liederkreis, op. 24 [1840]
-- Tier 120 -- Hummel: Piano Trio #1 in E flat, op. 12 [c. 1803]

March 25:
-- Tier 109 -- Scriabin: Fantasie in B minor, op. 28 [1900]
-- Tier 123 -- Dohnányi: Concert Études (6), op. 28 [1916]

March 28:
-- Tier 91 -- Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25, including "Widmung" [1840]
-- Tier 121 -- Martinů: Piano Concerto #4 "Incantation", H. 358 [1956]

March 31:
-- Tier 109 -- Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes for flute, harp, cello, and string orchestra, op. 47a [1991]
-- Tier 123 -- Bloch: Paysages, including "Tongataboo" [1923]

April 3:
-- Tier 52 -- Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140 [1917]
-- Tier 122 -- Strauss, R.: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 [1918]

April 6:
-- Tier 83 -- Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, op. 61, including "La lune blanche nuit dans les bois" [1894]
-- Tier 129 -- Willan: Passacaglia and Fugue #2 in E minor [1959]

April 9:	
-- Tier 87 -- Willan: Introduction, Passacaglia, and Fugue [1916]
-- Tier 129 -- Coulthard: Canada Mosaic [1974]


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

March 22:
72nd tier -- Lawes: Consort Setts for 5 & 6 Viols and Organ [c. 1630s]
125th tier -- Schoenberg: Serenade, op. 24 [1920-23]

March 25:
36th tier -- Schubert: Schwanengesang, D. 957 [1828]
129th tier -- Krenek: String Quartet #5, op. 65 [1930]

March 28:
28th tier -- Brahms: Klavierstücke (Piano Pieces, 6), op. 118 [1893]
127th tier -- Wellesz: Prosperos Beschwörungen, op. 53 [1934-6]

March 31:
96th tier -- Schumann: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 63 [1847]
127th tier -- Sørensen: The Echoing Garden [1990/92]

April 3:
15th tier -- Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81 [1887]
125th tier -- Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones, Book I [1603]

April 6:
43rd tier -- Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, op. 121 [1924]
125th tier -- Milhaud: La Cheminée du Roi René, op. 205 [1939]

April 9:
50th tier -- Brahms: Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, op. 108 [1887]
122nd tier -- Parry: Songs of Farewell [1916-8]


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

March 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 "Pathétique" in B minor, op. 74 [1893] - Tier 9
Wölfl: Piano Sonata in C minor, op. 25 [1805] - Tier 123

March 25
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 [1909] - Tier 12
Taneyev: At the Reading of a Psalm, op. 36 [1915] - Tier 125

March 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 [1901] - Tier 12
Tchaikovsky: Iolanta [1891] - Tier 125

March 31
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, op. 43 [1934] - Tier 22
Artyomov: Requiem to the Martyrs of Longsuffering Russia [1988] - Tier 124

April 3
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua [c. 1515] - Tier 22
Spohr: Symphony #6 in G, op. 116 "Historical" [1839] - Tier 122

April 6 
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21 [1874] - Tier 25
Arauxo: Facultad Organica [1626] - Tier 122

April 9

Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams" [1866] - Tier 31
Bach: Cantata #1 "Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern" [1725] - Tier 125


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

March 22
Van der Aa: Up-close, for cello solo, string ensemble, soundtrack & film [2010] -- Tier 129
Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici [1996-1998] -- Tier 123

March 25
Boulez: Dérive 2 [1988; rev. 2009] -- Tier 61
Ginastera: Popol Vuh: The Creation of the Mayan World, op. 44 [1983] -- Tier 125

March 29
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #2 [1980] -- Tier 122
Saariaho: L'Amour de loin [2000] -- Tier 59

April 3
Boulez: Éclat/Multiples [1970] -- Tier 114
Rihm: String Quartet #3 "Im Innersten" (Into the Innermost Core) [1976] -- Tier 125

April 6
Stockhausen: Kontakte [1958-60] -- Tier 66
Grisey: L'Icône paradoxale [1992-1994] -- Tier 129

April 9
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (Hunts and Forms) [1995-2008] -- Tier 73
Ferneyhough: Lemma-Icon-Epigram [1981] -- Tier 127


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

March 25
18th Tier -- Mozart: Sinfonia concertante in E-flat, K. 364/320d [1779]
125th Tier -- Byrd: Quomodo cantabimus [1584]

March 28
125th Tier -- Josquin: O virgo Prudentissima [1520]
125th Tier -- Gombert: Regina Coeli for 12 voices [1535]

March 31
125th Tier -- Byrd: Tristitia et Anxietas [1589]
125th Tier -- Bach: Cantata #6 Bleib bei uns, denn es will Abend werden [1725]

April 3
125th Tier -- Palestrina: Missa Ecce ego Johannes [1586]
127th Tier -- Lassus: In monte Oliveti [1568]

April 6
123rd Tier -- Victoria: Missa Laetatus sum [1600]
122nd Tier -- Kerll: Missa in fletu solatium obsidionis Viennensis [1689]

April 9
127th Tier -- Tallis: Suscipe quaeso Domine [1575]
127th Tier -- Biber: Sonatae violino solo [1681]

April 12
125th Tier -- Isaac: Angeli Archangeli [1490s]
118th Tier -- Dunstable: Missa Da gaudiorum premia [1420?]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

March 22: 
101st tier -- Billone: Sgorgo Y., N., & Oo. 
123rd tier -- Cerha: Percussion Concerto

March 25: 
91st tier -- Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis 
122nd tier -- Grisey: Le Temps et l'écume

March 28: 
78th tier -- Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum [15th cent.] 
125th tier -- Browne: Salve Regina (from the Eton Choirbook) [15th century]

March 31: 
64th tier -- Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus, op. 13 
125th tier -- Rodrigo: Concierto Serenata

April 3: 
45th tier -- Kodály: Háry János, op. 15 
121st tier -- Hasse: Siroe, re di Persia

April 6: 
85 tier -- Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 
125th tier -- Palestrina: Missa Ecce ego Johannes [1586]

April 9: 
72nd tier -- Rzewski: Coming Together 
128th tier -- Vali: Segâh

April 12: 
50th tier -- Murail: Gondwana 
120th tier -- Billone: ITI KE MI


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I've been busy touristing -- last night I heard Bach's Johannes Passion in the Thomaskirche in Leipzig, for example -- so I'm quite a bit behind. I think that within a day I'll catch up here.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

science said:


> I've been busy touristing -- last night I heard Bach's Johannes Passion in the Thomaskirche in Leipzig, for example -- so I'm quite a bit behind. I think that within a day I'll catch up here.


I heard it last week but not in quite such a historical setting. But the work still moved you to the core


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

March 28:
90th tier -- Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 [1807]
123rd tier -- Orff: Catulli Carmina (Songs of Catullus) [1943]

March 31:
20th tier -- Wagner: Parsifal [1882]
127th tier -- Vivaldi: Tito Manlio [1719]

April 3:
16th tier -- Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123 [1823]
125th tier -- Wagner: Das Liebesverbot (The Ban on Love) [1836]

April 6:
21st tier -- Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120 [1823]
123rd tier -- Fibich: Symphony #3 in E minor, op. 53 [1898]

April 9:
29th tier -- Beethoven: String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135 [1826]
127th tier -- Uematsu, Hamauzu, Nakano: Final Fantasy X [2001]

April 12:
27th tier -- Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110 [1822]
125th tier -- Weber: Oberon [1826]


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

March 22:
-- Tier 91 -- Schumann: Heine Liederkreis, op. 24 [1840]
-- Tier 120 -- Hummel: Piano Trio #1 in E flat, op. 12 [c. 1803]

March 25:
-- Tier 109 -- Scriabin: Fantasie in B minor, op. 28 [1900]
-- Tier 123 -- Dohnányi: Concert Études (6), op. 28 [1916]

March 28:
-- Tier 91 -- Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25, including "Widmung" [1840]
-- Tier 121 -- Martinů: Piano Concerto #4 "Incantation", H. 358 [1956]

March 31:
-- Tier 109 -- Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes for flute, harp, cello, and string orchestra, op. 47a [1991]
-- Tier 123 -- Bloch: Paysages, including "Tongataboo" [1923]

April 3:
-- Tier 52 -- Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140 [1917]
-- Tier 122 -- Strauss, R.: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 [1918]

April 6:
-- Tier 83 -- Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, op. 61, including "La lune blanche nuit dans les bois" [1894]
-- Tier 129 -- Willan: Passacaglia and Fugue #2 in E minor [1959]

April 9:
-- Tier 87 -- Willan: Introduction, Passacaglia, and Fugue [1916]
-- Tier 129 -- Coulthard: Canada Mosaic [1974]

April 12:	
-- Tier 84 -- Takemitsu: November Steps [1967]
-- Tier 125 -- Schubert: An den Mond, D. 193 [1815]


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

March 22:
72nd tier -- Lawes: Consort Setts for 5 & 6 Viols and Organ [c. 1630s]
125th tier -- Schoenberg: Serenade, op. 24 [1920-23]

March 25:
36th tier -- Schubert: Schwanengesang, D. 957 [1828]
129th tier -- Krenek: String Quartet #5, op. 65 [1930]

March 28:
28th tier -- Brahms: Klavierstücke (Piano Pieces, 6), op. 118 [1893]
127th tier -- Wellesz: Prosperos Beschwörungen, op. 53 [1934-6]

March 31:
96th tier -- Schumann: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 63 [1847]
127th tier -- Sørensen: The Echoing Garden [1990/92]

April 3:
15th tier -- Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81 [1887]
125th tier -- Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones, Book I [1603]

April 6:
43rd tier -- Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, op. 121 [1924]
125th tier -- Milhaud: La Cheminée du Roi René, op. 205 [1939]

April 9:
50th tier -- Brahms: Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, op. 108 [1887]
122nd tier -- Parry: Songs of Farewell [1916-8]

April 12:
55th tier -- Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke [1591]
129th tier -- Henze: The English Cat [1980-3, rev. 1990]


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

March 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 "Pathétique" in B minor, op. 74 [1893] - Tier 9
Wölfl: Piano Sonata in C minor, op. 25 [1805] - Tier 123

March 25
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 [1909] - Tier 12
Taneyev: At the Reading of a Psalm, op. 36 [1915] - Tier 125

March 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 [1901] - Tier 12
Tchaikovsky: Iolanta [1891] - Tier 125

March 31
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, op. 43 [1934] - Tier 22
Artyomov: Requiem to the Martyrs of Longsuffering Russia [1988] - Tier 124

April 3
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua [c. 1515] - Tier 22
Spohr: Symphony #6 in G, op. 116 "Historical" [1839] - Tier 122

April 6 
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21 [1874] - Tier 25
Arauxo: Facultad Organica [1626] - Tier 122

April 9

Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams" [1866] - Tier 31
Bach: Cantata #1 "Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern" [1725] - Tier 125

April 12

Duruflé: Requiem, op. 9 [1948] - Tier 32
Gretchaninov: Symphony #1, op. 6 [1895] - Tier 125


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

May 22:
Tier 121: Higdon: Blue Cathedral (2000)
Tier 12: Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 [1888]

May 25:
Tier 127: Clyne: Dance (Cello Concerto) [2019]
Tier 8 (taking into account Advokat's promotion): Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 "Pathétique" in B minor, op. 74 [1893]

March 28
Tier 12: Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35 [1878]
Tier 124: Lalo: Fantaisie Norvegienne [1878]

March 31
Tier 21: Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez [1939]
Tier 125: Borodin: Petite Suite

April 3
Tier 25: Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21 [1874]
Tier 121: Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" [1934]

April 6:
Tier 31: Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams" [1866] - [Tchaikovsky's first symphony belongs in the top 10 tiers IMHO]
Tier 121: Balakirev: Grande Fantaisie on Russian Folksongs [1852]

April 9:
Tier 26: Shostakovich: Symphony #9 in E-flat, op. 70 [1945]
Tier 120: Dvořák: Hussite Overture, op. 67 [1883]

April 12:
Tier 31: Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60 [1806]
Tier 125: Arensky: Violin Concerto [1891]


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

March 22
Van der Aa: Up-close, for cello solo, string ensemble, soundtrack & film [2010] -- Tier 129
Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici [1996-1998] -- Tier 123

March 25
Boulez: Dérive 2 [1988; rev. 2009] -- Tier 61
Ginastera: Popol Vuh: The Creation of the Mayan World, op. 44 [1983] -- Tier 125

March 29
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #2 [1980] -- Tier 122
Saariaho: L'Amour de loin [2000] -- Tier 59

April 3
Boulez: Éclat/Multiples [1970] -- Tier 114
Rihm: String Quartet #3 "Im Innersten" (Into the Innermost Core) [1976] -- Tier 125

April 6
Stockhausen: Kontakte [1958-60] -- Tier 66
Grisey: L'Icône paradoxale [1992-1994] -- Tier 129

April 9
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (Hunts and Forms) [1995-2008] -- Tier 73
Ferneyhough: Lemma-Icon-Epigram [1981] -- Tier 127

April 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (The Little Match Girl) [1996] -- Tier 78
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence [1998] -- Tier 123


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

March 22:
-- Tier 91 -- Schumann: Heine Liederkreis, op. 24 [1840]
-- Tier 120 -- Hummel: Piano Trio #1 in E flat, op. 12 [c. 1803]

March 25:
-- Tier 109 -- Scriabin: Fantasie in B minor, op. 28 [1900]
-- Tier 123 -- Dohnányi: Concert Études (6), op. 28 [1916]

March 28:
-- Tier 91 -- Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25, including "Widmung" [1840]
-- Tier 121 -- Martinů: Piano Concerto #4 "Incantation", H. 358 [1956]

March 31:
-- Tier 109 -- Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes for flute, harp, cello, and string orchestra, op. 47a [1991]
-- Tier 123 -- Bloch: Paysages, including "Tongataboo" [1923]

April 3:
-- Tier 52 -- Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140 [1917]
-- Tier 122 -- Strauss, R.: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 [1918]

April 6:
-- Tier 83 -- Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, op. 61, including "La lune blanche nuit dans les bois" [1894]
-- Tier 129 -- Willan: Passacaglia and Fugue #2 in E minor [1959]

April 9:
-- Tier 87 -- Willan: Introduction, Passacaglia, and Fugue [1916]
-- Tier 129 -- Coulthard: Canada Mosaic [1974]

April 12: 
-- Tier 84 -- Takemitsu: November Steps [1967]
-- Tier 125 -- Schubert: An den Mond, D. 193 [1815]

April 15:
-- Tier 79 -- Duparc: L'invitation au voyage [1872]
-- Tier 125 -- Dohnányi: Pieces (6) for Piano, op. 41 [1945]

For the Dohnanyi piece, could you append ", including "Cascades" and "Cloches" " to the name?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

pjang23 said:


> For the Dohnanyi piece, could you append ", including "Cascades" and "Cloches" " to the name?


Yes, I will do that.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

This will close on April 21, so we have 6 days left, so people are going to get at most 2 more chances to promote works.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

March 25
18th Tier -- Mozart: Sinfonia concertante in E-flat, K. 364/320d [1779]
125th Tier -- Byrd: Quomodo cantabimus [1584]

March 28
125th Tier -- Josquin: O virgo Prudentissima [1520]
125th Tier -- Gombert: Regina Coeli for 12 voices [1535]

March 31
125th Tier -- Byrd: Tristitia et Anxietas [1589]
125th Tier -- Bach: Cantata #6 Bleib bei uns, denn es will Abend werden [1725]

April 3
125th Tier -- Palestrina: Missa Ecce ego Johannes [1586]
127th Tier -- Lassus: In monte Oliveti [1568]

April 6
123rd Tier -- Victoria: Missa Laetatus sum [1600]
122nd Tier -- Kerll: Missa in fletu solatium obsidionis Viennensis [1689]

April 9
127th Tier -- Tallis: Suscipe quaeso Domine [1575]
127th Tier -- Biber: Sonatae violino solo [1681]

April 12
125th Tier -- Isaac: Angeli Archangeli [1490s]
118th Tier -- Dunstable: Missa Da gaudiorum premia [1420?]

April 15
125th Tier – Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones, Book I [1603]
125th Tier -- Tallis: Missa Puer natus est nobis [1554]


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

March 28:
90th tier -- Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 [1807]
123rd tier -- Orff: Catulli Carmina (Songs of Catullus) [1943]

March 31:
20th tier -- Wagner: Parsifal [1882]
127th tier -- Vivaldi: Tito Manlio [1719]

April 3:
16th tier -- Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123 [1823]
125th tier -- Wagner: Das Liebesverbot (The Ban on Love) [1836]

April 6:
21st tier -- Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120 [1823]
123rd tier -- Fibich: Symphony #3 in E minor, op. 53 [1898]

April 9:
29th tier -- Beethoven: String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135 [1826]
127th tier -- Uematsu, Hamauzu, Nakano: Final Fantasy X [2001]

April 12:
27th tier -- Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110 [1822]
125th tier -- Weber: Oberon [1826]

April 15:
3rd tier -- Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung) [1875]
125th tier -- Salieri: Variations on "La Follia di Spagna" [1815]


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

March 22:
Tier 121: Higdon: Blue Cathedral (2000)
Tier 12: Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 [1888]

March 25:
Tier 127: Clyne: Dance (Cello Concerto) [2019]
Tier 8 (taking into account Advokat's promotion): Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 "Pathétique" in B minor, op. 74 [1893]

March 28
Tier 12: Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35 [1878]
Tier 124: Lalo: Fantaisie Norvegienne [1878]

March 31
Tier 21: Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez [1939]
Tier 125: Borodin: Petite Suite

April 3
Tier 25: Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21 [1874]
Tier 121: Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" [1934]

April 6:
Tier 31: Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams" [1866] - [Tchaikovsky's first symphony belongs in the top 10 tiers IMHO]
Tier 121: Balakirev: Grande Fantaisie on Russian Folksongs [1852]

April 9:
Tier 26: Shostakovich: Symphony #9 in E-flat, op. 70 [1945]
Tier 120: Dvořák: Hussite Overture, op. 67 [1883]

April 12:
Tier 31: Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60 [1806]
Tier 125: Arensky: Violin Concerto [1891] 

April 15:
Tier 31: Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129 [1850] 
Tier 127: Grieg: Sigurd Jorsalfar, op. 22 (including the Suite, op. 56) [1872] - I am surprised this is languishing that low in the rankings. A fine work!


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

March 22:
72nd tier -- Lawes: Consort Setts for 5 & 6 Viols and Organ [c. 1630s]
125th tier -- Schoenberg: Serenade, op. 24 [1920-23]

March 25:
36th tier -- Schubert: Schwanengesang, D. 957 [1828]
129th tier -- Krenek: String Quartet #5, op. 65 [1930]

March 28:
28th tier -- Brahms: Klavierstücke (Piano Pieces, 6), op. 118 [1893]
127th tier -- Wellesz: Prosperos Beschwörungen, op. 53 [1934-6]

March 31:
96th tier -- Schumann: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 63 [1847]
127th tier -- Sørensen: The Echoing Garden [1990/92]

April 3:
15th tier -- Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81 [1887]
125th tier -- Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones, Book I [1603]

April 6:
43rd tier -- Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, op. 121 [1924]
125th tier -- Milhaud: La Cheminée du Roi René, op. 205 [1939]

April 9:
50th tier -- Brahms: Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, op. 108 [1887]
122nd tier -- Parry: Songs of Farewell [1916-8]

April 12:
55th tier -- Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke [1591]
129th tier -- Henze: The English Cat [1980-3, rev. 1990] 

April 15:
70th tier -- Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum [1964]
127th tier -- Vierne: Violin Sonata in G minor, op. 23 [1905-6]


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

March 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 "Pathétique" in B minor, op. 74 [1893] - Tier 9
Wölfl: Piano Sonata in C minor, op. 25 [1805] - Tier 123

March 25
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 [1909] - Tier 12
Taneyev: At the Reading of a Psalm, op. 36 [1915] - Tier 125

March 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 [1901] - Tier 12
Tchaikovsky: Iolanta [1891] - Tier 125

March 31
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, op. 43 [1934] - Tier 22
Artyomov: Requiem to the Martyrs of Longsuffering Russia [1988] - Tier 124

April 3
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua [c. 1515] - Tier 22
Spohr: Symphony #6 in G, op. 116 "Historical" [1839] - Tier 122

April 6
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21 [1874] - Tier 25
Arauxo: Facultad Organica [1626] - Tier 122

April 9

Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams" [1866] - Tier 31
Bach: Cantata #1 "Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern" [1725] - Tier 125

April 12

Duruflé: Requiem, op. 9 [1948] - Tier 32
Gretchaninov: Symphony #1, op. 6 [1895] - Tier 125

April 15

Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 [1882] - Tier 35
Victoria: Missa Laetatus sum [1600] - Tier 123


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

March 22:
-- Tier 91 -- Schumann: Heine Liederkreis, op. 24 [1840]
-- Tier 120 -- Hummel: Piano Trio #1 in E flat, op. 12 [c. 1803]

March 25:
-- Tier 109 -- Scriabin: Fantasie in B minor, op. 28 [1900]
-- Tier 123 -- Dohnányi: Concert Études (6), op. 28 [1916]

March 28:
-- Tier 91 -- Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25, including "Widmung" [1840]
-- Tier 121 -- Martinů: Piano Concerto #4 "Incantation", H. 358 [1956]

March 31:
-- Tier 109 -- Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes for flute, harp, cello, and string orchestra, op. 47a [1991]
-- Tier 123 -- Bloch: Paysages, including "Tongataboo" [1923]

April 3:
-- Tier 52 -- Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140 [1917]
-- Tier 122 -- Strauss, R.: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 [1918]

April 6:
-- Tier 83 -- Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, op. 61, including "La lune blanche nuit dans les bois" [1894]
-- Tier 129 -- Willan: Passacaglia and Fugue #2 in E minor [1959]

April 9:
-- Tier 87 -- Willan: Introduction, Passacaglia, and Fugue [1916]
-- Tier 129 -- Coulthard: Canada Mosaic [1974]

April 12: 
-- Tier 84 -- Takemitsu: November Steps [1967]
-- Tier 125 -- Schubert: An den Mond, D. 193 [1815]

April 15:
-- Tier 79 -- Duparc: L'invitation au voyage [1872]
-- Tier 125 -- Dohnányi: Pieces (6) for Piano, op. 41 [1945] 

April 18:
-- Tier 41 -- Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E-flat, op. 93 [1823]
-- Tier 125 -- Schumann: Belsatzar, op. 57 [1840]


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

March 28:
90th tier -- Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 [1807]
123rd tier -- Orff: Catulli Carmina (Songs of Catullus) [1943]

March 31:
20th tier -- Wagner: Parsifal [1882]
127th tier -- Vivaldi: Tito Manlio [1719]

April 3:
16th tier -- Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123 [1823]
125th tier -- Wagner: Das Liebesverbot (The Ban on Love) [1836]

April 6:
21st tier -- Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120 [1823]
123rd tier -- Fibich: Symphony #3 in E minor, op. 53 [1898]

April 9:
29th tier -- Beethoven: String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135 [1826]
127th tier -- Uematsu, Hamauzu, Nakano: Final Fantasy X [2001]

April 12:
27th tier -- Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110 [1822]
125th tier -- Weber: Oberon [1826]

April 15:
3rd tier -- Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung) [1875]
125th tier -- Salieri: Variations on "La Follia di Spagna" [1815]

April 18:
39th tier -- Bruckner: Symphony #6 in A, WAB 106 [1881]
125th tier -- Bax: Symphony #4 in E-flat [1931]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

March 22: 
101st tier -- Billone: Sgorgo Y., N., & Oo. 
123rd tier -- Cerha: Percussion Concerto

March 25: 
91st tier -- Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis 
122nd tier -- Grisey: Le Temps et l'écume

March 28: 
78th tier -- Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum [15th cent.] 
125th tier -- Browne: Salve Regina (from the Eton Choirbook) [15th century]

March 31: 
64th tier -- Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus, op. 13 
125th tier -- Rodrigo: Concierto Serenata

April 3: 
45th tier -- Kodály: Háry János, op. 15 
121st tier -- Hasse: Siroe, re di Persia

April 6: 
85 tier -- Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 
125th tier -- Palestrina: Missa Ecce ego Johannes [1586]

April 9: 
72nd tier -- Rzewski: Coming Together 
128th tier -- Vali: Segâh

April 12: 
50th tier -- Murail: Gondwana 
120th tier -- Billone: ITI KE MI

April 18: 
8th tier -- Mozart: Don Giovanni <-- hey this is really good btw 
120th tier -- Andre: ... auf ... III


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

March 22
Van der Aa: Up-close, for cello solo, string ensemble, soundtrack & film [2010] -- Tier 129
Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici [1996-1998] -- Tier 123

March 25
Boulez: Dérive 2 [1988; rev. 2009] -- Tier 61
Ginastera: Popol Vuh: The Creation of the Mayan World, op. 44 [1983] -- Tier 125

March 29
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #2 [1980] -- Tier 122
Saariaho: L'Amour de loin [2000] -- Tier 59

April 3
Boulez: Éclat/Multiples [1970] -- Tier 114
Rihm: String Quartet #3 "Im Innersten" (Into the Innermost Core) [1976] -- Tier 125

April 6
Stockhausen: Kontakte [1958-60] -- Tier 66
Grisey: L'Icône paradoxale [1992-1994] -- Tier 129

April 9
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (Hunts and Forms) [1995-2008] -- Tier 73
Ferneyhough: Lemma-Icon-Epigram [1981] -- Tier 127

April 12
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (The Little Match Girl) [1996] -- Tier 78
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence [1998] -- Tier 123

April 18
Varèse: Déserts [1954] -- Tier 60
Rihm: Musik für drei Streicher [1977] -- Tier 125


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

March 25
18th Tier -- Mozart: Sinfonia concertante in E-flat, K. 364/320d [1779]
125th Tier -- Byrd: Quomodo cantabimus [1584]



March 28
125th Tier -- Josquin: O virgo Prudentissima [1520]
125th Tier -- Gombert: Regina Coeli for 12 voices [1535]

March 31
125th Tier -- Byrd: Tristitia et Anxietas [1589]
125th Tier -- Bach: Cantata #6 Bleib bei uns, denn es will Abend werden [1725]

April 3
125th Tier -- Palestrina: Missa Ecce ego Johannes [1586]
127th Tier -- Lassus: In monte Oliveti [1568]

April 6
123rd Tier -- Victoria: Missa Laetatus sum [1600]
122nd Tier -- Kerll: Missa in fletu solatium obsidionis Viennensis [1689]

April 9
127th Tier -- Tallis: Suscipe quaeso Domine [1575]
127th Tier -- Biber: Sonatae violino solo [1681]

April 12
125th Tier -- Isaac: Angeli Archangeli [1490s]
118th Tier -- Dunstable: Missa Da gaudiorum premia [1420?]

April 15
125th Tier – Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones, Book I [1603]
125th Tier -- Tallis: Missa Puer natus est nobis [1554]

April 18
124th Tier -- Palestrina: Missa Ecce ego Johannes [1586]
124th Tier -- Josquin: O virgo Prudentissima [1520]


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

March 22:
Tier 121: Higdon: Blue Cathedral (2000)
Tier 12: Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 [1888]

March 25:
Tier 127: Clyne: Dance (Cello Concerto) [2019]
Tier 8 (taking into account Advokat's promotion): Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 "Pathétique" in B minor, op. 74 [1893]

March 28
Tier 12: Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35 [1878]
Tier 124: Lalo: Fantaisie Norvegienne [1878]

March 31
Tier 21: Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez [1939]
Tier 125: Borodin: Petite Suite

April 3
Tier 25: Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21 [1874]
Tier 121: Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" [1934]

April 6:
Tier 31: Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams" [1866] - [Tchaikovsky's first symphony belongs in the top 10 tiers IMHO]
Tier 121: Balakirev: Grande Fantaisie on Russian Folksongs [1852]

April 9:
Tier 26: Shostakovich: Symphony #9 in E-flat, op. 70 [1945]
Tier 120: Dvořák: Hussite Overture, op. 67 [1883]

April 12:
Tier 31: Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60 [1806]
Tier 125: Arensky: Violin Concerto [1891]

April 15:
Tier 31: Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129 [1850]
Tier 127: Grieg: Sigurd Jorsalfar, op. 22 (including the Suite, op. 56) [1872] - I am surprised this is languishing that low in the rankings. A fine work!

April 18:
Tier 31: Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33 [1877]
Tier 121: Holst: Symphony in F, op. 8 "The Cotswolds" [1899-1900]

April 21:
Tier 44: Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, op. 20 [1876]
Tier 123: Glazunov: Concert Waltz #2 in F for orchestra, op. 51 [1894]


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

March 22:
72nd tier -- Lawes: Consort Setts for 5 & 6 Viols and Organ [c. 1630s]
125th tier -- Schoenberg: Serenade, op. 24 [1920-23]

March 25:
36th tier -- Schubert: Schwanengesang, D. 957 [1828]
129th tier -- Krenek: String Quartet #5, op. 65 [1930]

March 28:
28th tier -- Brahms: Klavierstücke (Piano Pieces, 6), op. 118 [1893]
127th tier -- Wellesz: Prosperos Beschwörungen, op. 53 [1934-6]

March 31:
96th tier -- Schumann: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 63 [1847]
127th tier -- Sørensen: The Echoing Garden [1990/92]

April 3:
15th tier -- Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81 [1887]
125th tier -- Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones, Book I [1603]

April 6:
43rd tier -- Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, op. 121 [1924]
125th tier -- Milhaud: La Cheminée du Roi René, op. 205 [1939]

April 9:
50th tier -- Brahms: Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, op. 108 [1887]
122nd tier -- Parry: Songs of Farewell [1916-8]

April 12:
55th tier -- Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke [1591]
129th tier -- Henze: The English Cat [1980-3, rev. 1990]

April 15:
70th tier -- Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum [1964]
127th tier -- Vierne: Violin Sonata in G minor, op. 23 [1905-6] 

April 19:
76th tier -- Xenakis: Jonchaies [1977]
127th tier -- Birtwistle: Carmen Arcadiae Mechanicae Perpetuum [1977]


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

March 28:
90th tier -- Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 [1807]
123rd tier -- Orff: Catulli Carmina (Songs of Catullus) [1943]

March 31:
20th tier -- Wagner: Parsifal [1882]
127th tier -- Vivaldi: Tito Manlio [1719]

April 3:
16th tier -- Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123 [1823]
125th tier -- Wagner: Das Liebesverbot (The Ban on Love) [1836]

April 6:
21st tier -- Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120 [1823]
123rd tier -- Fibich: Symphony #3 in E minor, op. 53 [1898]

April 9:
29th tier -- Beethoven: String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135 [1826]
127th tier -- Uematsu, Hamauzu, Nakano: Final Fantasy X [2001]

April 12:
27th tier -- Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110 [1822]
125th tier -- Weber: Oberon [1826]

April 15:
3rd tier -- Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung) [1875]
125th tier -- Salieri: Variations on "La Follia di Spagna" [1815]

April 18:
39th tier -- Bruckner: Symphony #6 in A, WAB 106 [1881]
125th tier -- Bax: Symphony #4 in E-flat [1931] 

April 21:
51st tier -- Tchaikovsky: The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66 [1889]
124th tier -- Tchaikovsky: Iolanta [1891]


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

March 22:
72nd tier -- Lawes: Consort Setts for 5 & 6 Viols and Organ [c. 1630s]
125th tier -- Schoenberg: Serenade, op. 24 [1920-23]

March 25:
36th tier -- Schubert: Schwanengesang, D. 957 [1828]
129th tier -- Krenek: String Quartet #5, op. 65 [1930]

March 28:
28th tier -- Brahms: Klavierstücke (Piano Pieces, 6), op. 118 [1893]
127th tier -- Wellesz: Prosperos Beschwörungen, op. 53 [1934-6]

March 31:
96th tier -- Schumann: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 63 [1847]
127th tier -- Sørensen: The Echoing Garden [1990/92]

April 3:
15th tier -- Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81 [1887]
125th tier -- Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones, Book I [1603]

April 6:
43rd tier -- Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, op. 121 [1924]
125th tier -- Milhaud: La Cheminée du Roi René, op. 205 [1939]

April 9:
50th tier -- Brahms: Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, op. 108 [1887]
122nd tier -- Parry: Songs of Farewell [1916-8]

April 12:
55th tier -- Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke [1591]
129th tier -- Henze: The English Cat [1980-3, rev. 1990]

April 15:
70th tier -- Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum [1964]
127th tier -- Vierne: Violin Sonata in G minor, op. 23 [1905-6]

April 19:
76th tier -- Xenakis: Jonchaies [1977]
127th tier -- Birtwistle: Carmen Arcadiae Mechanicae Perpetuum [1977] 

April 22:
85th tier -- Saariaho: D'Om le Vrai Sens (clarinet concerto) [2010]
127th tier -- Sessions: Montezuma [c. 1940-62]


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

March 22:
-- Tier 91 -- Schumann: Heine Liederkreis, op. 24 [1840]
-- Tier 120 -- Hummel: Piano Trio #1 in E flat, op. 12 [c. 1803]

March 25:
-- Tier 109 -- Scriabin: Fantasie in B minor, op. 28 [1900]
-- Tier 123 -- Dohnányi: Concert Études (6), op. 28 [1916]

March 28:
-- Tier 91 -- Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25, including "Widmung" [1840]
-- Tier 121 -- Martinů: Piano Concerto #4 "Incantation", H. 358 [1956]

March 31:
-- Tier 109 -- Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes for flute, harp, cello, and string orchestra, op. 47a [1991]
-- Tier 123 -- Bloch: Paysages, including "Tongataboo" [1923]

April 3:
-- Tier 52 -- Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140 [1917]
-- Tier 122 -- Strauss, R.: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 [1918]

April 6:
-- Tier 83 -- Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, op. 61, including "La lune blanche nuit dans les bois" [1894]
-- Tier 129 -- Willan: Passacaglia and Fugue #2 in E minor [1959]

April 9:
-- Tier 87 -- Willan: Introduction, Passacaglia, and Fugue [1916]
-- Tier 129 -- Coulthard: Canada Mosaic [1974]

April 12: 
-- Tier 84 -- Takemitsu: November Steps [1967]
-- Tier 125 -- Schubert: An den Mond, D. 193 [1815]

April 15:
-- Tier 79 -- Duparc: L'invitation au voyage [1872]
-- Tier 125 -- Dohnányi: Pieces (6) for Piano, op. 41 [1945] 

April 18:
-- Tier 41 -- Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E-flat, op. 93 [1823]
-- Tier 125 -- Schumann: Belsatzar, op. 57 [1840] 

April 21:
-- Tier 109 -- Barber: Songs (4), op. 13, including "Sure on this Shining Night" [1937-40]
-- Tier 120 -- Martinů: Oboe Quartet, H. 315 [1947]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Okay, time's up! We can't promote any more works in this thread. 

I cannot promise a specific time that I'll be able to get around to moving the works we've promoted, but I'll let you know in this space when I do it.


----------

